# Bowfishing monster!!!



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow.

Thats a big fishy.


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Cool pics*

Hey Araz2114, what did you say at the R100....carp fishing was better than what? I can arrange for you to have a few minutes alone with these pictures if you like :wink:


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

If you know araz2114 at all you know that 'a few minutes" would be more than enough!! 
BTW, when you coming down here to shoot some mud trout Arazz? Bill


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I heard smoked carp is excellent.


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

I heard that too, but i can't keep the freaking things lit!! LOl


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Sorry, I have been away for a couple of days... Man that is a nice fish. I didn't know Rob was into bowfishing. I haven't been out yet this year. I love the new season length. I plan on going on this Wednesday. I can't wait. I will keep you updated on our progress.

As for smoked carp... try them... I did... won't again...

Ahhh Bowfishing.... who needs a wife :wink::wink::wink:


----------

